# مطلوب موزع معتمدين



## مجموعة الدار البرونزية التجارية (13 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نحن
مجموعة الدار البرونزية 
التجارية 
والوكلاء الحصريين في المنطقة الشرقية 
لشركة
اما 
الدولية
للانارة الموفرة للطاقة
ميجا لايت 
عن رغبتنا في ايجاد موزعين معتمدين

في الدمام والجبيل والاحساء والخبر والظهران والخفجي والنعيرية وقرية العليا
والمناطق التابعة للشرقية 
للاستفسار

حفرالباطن 
شارع مكة المكرمة
غرب القاعة الذهبية
المدير العام 
احمد الغشم
00966555957161
[email protected]

​


----------



## مجموعة الدار البرونزية التجارية (25 يوليو 2012)

*رد: مطلوب موزع معتمدين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مبارك عليكم الشهر


----------

